# CCO store locations?



## Andi (Mar 25, 2008)

So I have never been to a CCO, but desperately want to go during my next San Diego trip. I tried to google Cosmetics Company Outlet, but nothing came up...can someone give me a link to a website that has a store locator?

TIA

P.S: how much cheaper is the stuff in CCOs? And do they also carry skincare products?


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm, I've never heard of it, but haven't really heard of anything. I hope you find it. Let us know if there's anything cool




I'm going back to Oceanside this fall, which is 40 miles away from SD.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 25, 2008)

These are the ones that I'm aware of, but I'm sure there's more!

Cosmetics Company Store Locations

I think prices are approximately 30 percent off the normal pricing in general. And they do carry skincare products as well...

ETA...I found a better link, so I posted it in place of the old one!


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 26, 2008)

This is what I found

681 Leavesley Road

Gilroy, CA 95020

(408) 848-2591

try this site too Cosmetics Company Store Locations


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is what I found
681 Leavesley Road

Gilroy, CA 95020

(408) 848-2591

try this site too Cosmetics Company Store Locations

Gilroy is too far from San Diego. Gilroy is in Northern Cali while San Diego is in Southern Cali.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 26, 2008)

If you're in San Diego, this one may be the closest:

Las Americas Premium Outlets

4211 Camino de la Plaza

San Diego, CA

619-934-8400


----------



## Manda (Mar 26, 2008)

If you're in San Diego, the closest would be Las Americas Outlets, Carlsbad Outlets (5620 Paseo del Norte Carlsbad, CA 760-804-9000). I think there is also one at the San Ysidro outlets (right before the Mexican border)

I'm not exactly sure what the percentage is off (For instance in Cali MAC eyeshadow is $14 but at CCO's they're about $10). They do have some skincare stuff and have a lot of products from MAC, Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, Prescriptives, Stila, and other brands.

When are you coming to San Diego, Andi???


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 26, 2008)

I know where San Diego is. I figured it was some smaller town @ least N of LA. I should have known by the area code, but I didn't pay attn. My cell is based from that Carslbad area, 760. And I know all the area codes S of that.


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

You girls rock!!!! Ohh now IÂ´m even more excited..gotta start saving as much $ as I can lol

Btw, IÂ´m coming to San Diego this summer, probably arriving there late July (havenÂ´t booked a ticktet yet)


----------



## Nick007 (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG, Thanks to ya'll girls too, there is one 45 minutes away from me!!!


----------



## gypsyjune727 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm new to all this so I didnt even know these existed! I looked up my area on the list. There's one 30 mins away from me! At an outlet mall, no less. And guess what else is @ said outlet mall. A COACH outlet. Are ya'll hired as secret agents by the credit card companies to leak us this info? I think its a conspiracy. They know we cannot resist the shopping temptation! Anywho, thanks for the info! Even if I'll be going into more debt, at least I'll look cute.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 26, 2008)

I love using outletbound.com , you can search for any brand store outlets by state. The prices for e/s pots ar 10 and l/s as well so its a deal


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *gypsyjune727* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm new to all this so I didnt even know these existed! I looked up my area on the list. There's one 30 mins away from me! At an outlet mall, no less. And guess what else is @ said outlet mall. A COACH outlet. Are ya'll hired as secret agents by the credit card companies to leak us this info? I think its a conspiracy. They know we cannot resist the shopping temptation! Anywho, thanks for the info! Even if I'll be going into more debt, at least I'll look cute. yay. I also found out there is a huge outlet mall in san diego (called Las Americanas) with a Guess outlet store. I can already smell my credit card burning a whole in my account lol


----------

